# NEUSPEED Rear Sway Bar DIY



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

I had a little present waiting for me when I got home. It kinda irked me that DHL left the box (with NEUSPEED written across the box) right outside my door all day and not delivering it to the apartment rental office like FedEx and UPS does. It's a good thing I live in a decent neighborhood, otherwise that box would've gone missing... Anyway, let's get on with the DIY. 








First of all, take the amount of time you plan on committing to this change and multiply it by two. NEUSPEED claims 1.5 hrs of install time... It's closer to 3 hrs. (unless you're really good with tools and you've done this before). Let's see what you get in the box. Btw, this tutorial should apply to all the sway bars on the market with minor modifications to the steps.








You get the sway bar, 2 polyurethane bushings, 1 package of grease, and three sheets of paper. Throw the paper away -- they're useless.
Now, you'll need an M10 and an M6 12-point sockets, a hammer, and a 16 mm wrench. A ratchet or another wrench to turn the sockets would also be helpful. 
Now jack up the car and place it on jack stands, roll up on ramps, or if you're lucky enough, raise your car on a full lift. 
Here's where the stock bar is connected to the end links. 








Set up your wrenches in some sort of pattern like this using the M6 socket. 








Now turn! Remember, lefty loosey, righty, tighty. Remove the bolts on the end links first. 
Now turn your attention to the brackets. 








Unscrew the 2 bolts on each of the brackets using the M10 sockets. Once you've removed all four bolts, the sway bar will fall out of place. Now for the fun part -- wrastle that bastard around the suspension and the exhaust to remove it. I personally had to remove a wheel to get some clearance. 








Now remove the original brackets from the stock sway bar (this is where the hammer comes in). New sway bar vs. stock bar with OEM brackets.








Next place the new sway bar in place and connect up the end links -- DO NOT TIGHTEN. Just place the bar in the desired location and put the bolts on loosely. 








Now lube up the insides of the bushings and attach them to the inside of the stop washer on the sway bar. 








Then put on the brackets over the bushings and replace the screws. 








In the end, tighten all bolts. Make sure they're nice and tight. Double/Triple check the entire installation. And finally, Enjoy!
(Thanks to a3lad for loaning me the 12-point bolts) 


_Modified by BalloFruit at 11:11 AM 11-21-2006_


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2005)

Did I just see a crescent wrench?


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (yam)*

I would actually use a torque wrench instead of the "nice and tight" method. I torqued mine to spec and they became loose after a month of driving. The sounds the rear made were horrible and it sounded and felt like a big hammer hitting the control arms. I ended up adding 3 more ft/lbs and haven't had any loose bolts for almost 2 months now


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (yam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yam* »_Did I just see a crescent wrench?

it was either that or one of these..


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Wow . . . I see neuspeed decided to start cheapening out and removed the aftermarket brackets from their kit. I guess it increases their profit margin though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Dave


----------



## dhltal (May 25, 2006)

Great write up!


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

If the old NEUSPEED brackets were anything like the AutoTech brackets that a3lad had, then I'm happy to stick with the OEM ones. They are definitely stronger and more durable than the aftermarket ones. 
And yes -- that is a crescent wrench. I didn't have all the correct tools, so I improvised... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The difference is uncanny. I love how the rear end feels so locked down. There's less body roll when I power through turns. Definitely $235 well spent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

Where did you purchase your rsb?
TY, great write up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (azoceanblue)*

MJM Autohaus. Forum sponsor. Not bad service, the RSB shipped the same day I ordered.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

$235? wonder if that has anything to do w/the fact that it didn't come w/the aftermarket brackets bc on neuspeeds site the bar is listed at around $330?


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

http://froogle.google.com/froo...ab=wf


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (Shazam!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shazam!* »_$235? wonder if that has anything to do w/the fact that it didn't come w/the aftermarket brackets bc on neuspeeds site the bar is listed at around $330?

I can't imagine that that's the reason -- $95 for brackets?







It's more likely that the NEUSPEED MSRP is inflated. Anyway, it looked like the rubber bushings for the RSB were _designed_ for use with the OEM brackets. 


_Modified by BalloFruit at 2:51 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought my RSB from mjm a few months back. It did come with the neuspeed brackets. Neuspeed must have decided to cheap out or possibly found the stock ones to be betteR?


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*

Got a pic of that bracket? The OEM ones are pretty damn sturdy looking.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_I bought my RSB from mjm a few months back. It did come with the neuspeed brackets. Neuspeed must have decided to cheap out or possibly found the stock ones to be betteR?

Def cheaped out. Part of the reason why I went with neuspeed was because my stock brackets rusted after one winter. 
I'm sure there's no functional difference with the two diff brackets, given that they're now using a bushing designed for the stock bracket. 
Dave


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

^^^at least i don't have to worry about the rusting part...


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

hmm.. $200 shipped would be even better.


----------



## justdanorm (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3lad* »_http://froogle.google.com/froo...ab=wf

OH SNAP!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (placenta)*

$235 MJM Autohaus, $239 NA Motor Sports either way worth every penny, BTW both include shipping


----------



## tpliquid (May 1, 2006)

so tempting


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

i got mine for fitty bucks (plus the credit i got for my broken bar)


----------



## A32Have (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (a3lad)*

And if you live near one of Neuspeeds warehouses, you can get it next day! I think one of neuspeeds wharehouses is in Camarillo, CA


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (A32Have)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A32Have* »_I think one of neuspeeds wharehouses is in Camarillo, CA

Really?!? I used to live in Camarillo!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (a3lad)*

I'm pretty sure that our price of $234.95 with free shipping is the best out there. If not, please let us know, as we want to take care of you guys the best way possible.
Oh, and to BalloFruit: thanks for the order and thanks for letting us know DHL did this (with leaving it on the front). I'm calling our rep on Monday and picking a major beef with them. That is unacceptable! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

i like my Neuspeed as well. At the stiffest setting of course


----------



## Hobbs_R32 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (coppertone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coppertone* »_Just letting you know that http://www.parts4vw.com has their selling for $200.00 plus at the most $25.00 for shipping. If you can beat that you have a sale.









i don't see the nuesped ones on their site just the h&r ones for $220 plus freight







after my experience with the links on my h&r bar on my mark4 i'll pass. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
my cousin's gti have the nuesped bar on it and it rocks


----------



## coppertone (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Hobbs_R32)*

I'm so sorry, you were correct about that.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (BalloFruit)*

This really is a great mod. Thanks for the how to do!!
This really took alot of the extra bounce out that I had with the FSD's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FYI: Spend the money and get the 12 point sockets. I tried to use the hex sockets that Neuspeed said were ok, and promptly stripped the bolts!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I was able to get a vise grips on the other end of the tie rod bolt to remove the nut. Also the 16mm wrench did not fit my 06, but a 5/8" did








The 2.0t must be easier than the 3.2, because I did it in under 1 hour even with the isues I had.
Very happy with the ride improvement.


----------



## 5309 (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (WISVW)*

got mine from mjm aboot 1.5-2 years ago no problems with it at all. Minus a lil noise. 
Just Lube it often http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duglas (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that our price of $234.95 with free shipping is the best out there. If not, please let us know, as we want to take care of you guys the best way possible.
Oh, and to BalloFruit: thanks for the order and thanks for letting us know DHL did this (with leaving it on the front). I'm calling our rep on Monday and picking a major beef with them. That is unacceptable! 
HOLLY CRAP your website sucks...
My address is CRESCENT, not Street, or Road, or Circle... 841 Juniper Crescent.. your website will not accept that for an address.. Then I tried my home address and my Paypal address and the address I set up my account on your site has to be the same.. This is way to much work, just take the money from Paypal and send it to my confirmed address.. How hard can you make it!!!!!!


----------



## d0lphinGrey (Jan 6, 2006)

A great write up!

So what's the correct torque setting for these bolts?


----------

